# Serviced apartments



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

I am looking for recommedations for serviced apartments in Abu Dhabi for 2 week stay, possibly in centre but open to suggestions. 

I have been given Hilton Hotel apartments, Vision Towers and Asfar?

Any others and idea of daily / weekly cost would be helpful. 

Also car hire company recommendations for long term car hire please. 

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## iamlegend (Sep 21, 2012)

Try cassells in Electra. For rent a car company, there are a lot of options in terminal 3 airport. You can choose from companies like budget, hertz, dollar etc.


----------



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks iamlegend. 

Can anyone tell me who has stayed at The Eclipse Boutique suites in Liwa Street how long would it take to walk to Khalid Bin Walid street please?

Still looking for recommendations for reasonable priced aparthotel in Khalid Bin Walid area?

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Ramee also do furnished apartments and have several locations, particularly on Muroor Road (4th street) not far from Al Wahda Mall. Do you know the common name for Khalid Bin Walid street or a landmark? (we don't usually use the names that are on the sign-posts).
For car leasing try Shift Leasing or Fast. But the international names are also all represented here for rentals and long term leasing.


----------



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

AlexDhabi

Thanks. The correct spelling should be Khalid Bin Waleed St (22) which runs from Corniche Rd East down to Shk Zayed 1st Street. 

Thanks 
Mark 









AlexDhabi said:


> Ramee also do furnished apartments and have several locations, particularly on Muroor Road (4th street) not far from Al Wahda Mall. Do you know the common name for Khalid Bin Walid street or a landmark? (we don't usually use the names that are on the sign-posts).
> For car leasing try Shift Leasing or Fast. But the international names are also all represented here for rentals and long term leasing.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Mark,

For long term car hire you could also try Diamond Lease.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

markgr7 said:


> The correct spelling should be Khalid Bin Waleed St (22) which runs from Corniche Rd East down to Shk Zayed 1st Street.


Sorry I am none the wiser. Waleed/Walid, both would be a correct transliteration from Arabic. But neither names are in common use and also most residents don't use the terms "Corniche Rd East" or "Shk Zayed 1st Street" either! 
You will see just how confusing it is to navigate round Abu Dhabi when you get here. Most expats with cars seem to know many of the road numbers but I was here so long without a car I never got to know the numbers well either. Taxi drivers NEVER use numbers OR proper names. They navigate by the common names and landmarks!
I think it might be the road the British Embassy is on (Google Maps is no help). If so it is walkable to Liwa Street in the winter. Most of the year you would need a taxi or bus to get around. Cassells is closer to Airport Road on Electra St, so closer to that location.


----------



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

Alexdhabi 

It is the road that the British Embassy is on. How long would it take to walk from Liwa St?

Mark 



















AlexDhabi said:


> Sorry I am none the wiser. Waleed/Walid, both would be a correct transliteration from Arabic. But neither names are in common use and also most residents don't use the terms "Corniche Rd East" or "Shk Zayed 1st Street" either!
> You will see just how confusing it is to navigate round Abu Dhabi when you get here. Most expats with cars seem to know many of the road numbers but I was here so long without a car I never got to know the numbers well either. Taxi drivers NEVER use numbers OR proper names. They navigate by the common names and landmarks!
> I think it might be the road the British Embassy is on (Google Maps is no help). If so it is walkable to Liwa Street in the winter. Most of the year you would need a taxi or bus to get around. Cassells is closer to Airport Road on Electra St, so closer to that location.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Ha ha, I have worked very near to that road for about 5 years but have never known it by that name. You would ask a taxi for the embassy for the nearest landmark otherwise they would never find it. 
As I said before, walkable in winter only. There is a bus route than crosses both those streets (1 Dirham fare) or approx. 10 Dirham for taxi fare.


----------

